# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Bước chạy đà hoàn hảo của U23 Việt Nam

## blkaka

*(24h.com.vn) Thứ Bẩy, 22/10/2011 - 11:56*

Chỉ giành được 1 điểm trước U23 Uzbekistan, nhưng tỷ số hòa trên thế thắng vẫn đủ giúp HLV Falko Goetz nở nụ cười mãn nguyện. Trước đối thủ được đánh giá cao hơn, U23 Việt Nam đã bình tĩnh chiến đấu và tạo ra thế trận áp trong hầu hết thời gian thi đấu.


Nhìn lại trận hòa 1-1 trước U23 Uzbekistan, hàng phòng ngự tiếp tục để mất tập trung và là nguyên nhân dẫn đến bàn thua phút 53. Kế tiếp là pha phạm lỗi ngớ ngẩn dẫn đến chiếc thẻ đỏ của hậu vệ Chu Ngọc Anh, để rồi U23 Việt Nam phải thi đấu trong cảnh thiếu người trong phần lớn thời gian hiệp 2.

Chưa hoàn toàn yên tâm về khả năng bọc lót giữa các hậu vệ, nhưng mặt nào đó HLV Falko Goetz cũng vơi đi bớt nỗi lo sau khi chứng kiến khả năng “không chiến” của U23 Việt Nam được cải thiện đáng nhờ sự góp mặt của trung vệ Long Giang.






U23 Việt Nam đang nâng cao phong độ qua từng trận đấu - Ảnh: Gia Hưng

​
Trong trận hòa U23 Uzbekistan, khả năng duy trì áp lực tấn công có thể coi là điểm sáng vượt trội của U23 Việt Nam, đó cũng chính là điều mà ông thầy người Đức mong ngóng trước cuộc hành trình tìm “vàng” SEA Games trên đất khách.

Dù bị đánh giá thấp hơn HLV Falko Goetz vẫn mạnh dạn cho học trò nhập cuộc bằng lối đá tấn công quen thuộc, liên tục áp sát thu hẹp “đất diễn” của các cầu thủ trẻ đến từ Uzbekistan. Với một cự ly đội hình hợp lý, U23 Việt Nam đã đạt được cùng lúc 2 mục tiêu duy trì thế chủ động trên sân, tạo ra được nhiều cơ hội ghi bàn rõ nét ngay trong hiệp đấu đầu tiên.

Việc bố trí 3 “ngòi nổ” Thành Lương - Trọng Hoàng - Văn Thắng ở khu trung tuyến giúp ý đồ tấn công của U23 Việt Nam đa dạng, linh hoạt hơn hẳn. Các tuyển thủ vừa thực hiện tốt những pha phối hợp bật tường trước vòng cấm địa, giống như pha đập - nhả của Đình Tùng cho Thành Lương tung ra cú sút cận thành cuối hiệp 1. Vừa tạo ra đột biến bằng các tình huống đột phá bất ngờ do Thành Lương thực hiện bên cánh phải, hoặc những đường chuyển dài từ cánh trái của Văn Thắng đặt cặp tiền đạo Đình Tùng - Văn Quyết vào tư thế đối mặt khung thành.

Sức mạnh tấn công U23 Việt Nam đang cải thiện qua từng vòng đấu, trong sự tiến bộ đó, Thành Lương là gương mặt để lại nhiều dấu ấn sâu đậm nhất. Trình độ kỹ thuật tốt, cộng với nhãn quan chiến thuật nhạy cảm và lối đá lăn xả của người đội trưởng đã mang đến nguồn cảm hứng mạnh mẽ cho các đồng đội. 






Thành Lương xứng đáng là thủ lĩnh tinh thần của U23 Việt nam - Ảnh: Gia Hưng

​
Không chỉ mạnh ở những tình huống đột phá và phát động tấn công sở trường bên cánh, Lương “dị” còn luôn biến các pha đá phạt trực tiếp thành những cơ hội ăn bàn rõ ràng. Phong độ chói sáng của Thành Lương là lời giải đúng lúc nhất cho bài toán xác định “thủ lĩnh” đủ tầm cho U23 Việt Nam trên đất Indonesia, điều HLV Falko Goetz đã bỏ công săn tìm suốt từ giải quốc tế TP.HCM.

Cuộc hành trình tìm kiếm chiếc HCV SEA Games 26 đang đếm ngược từng ngày, việc cặp tiền đạo Văn Quyết - Đình Tùng dần tìm ra sự tương trợ cần thiết khiến HLV Falko Goetz giảm bớt được rất nhiều sức ép. Dù số lượng bàn thắng của Đình Tùng còn khiêm tốn, nhưng chân sút người Thanh Hóa cũng đóng góp không ít công sức để tạo ra khoảng trống thuận lợi cho đồng đội lao lên lập công.

Màn trình diễn ấn tượng của thầy trò HLV Falko Goetz đã giành trọn niềm tin từ CĐV. Sự tiến bộ của U23 Việt Nam là điều xứng đáng được ghi nhận, nhưng bên cạnh những nét khởi sắc vẫn còn có những hạn chế mà vị “thuyền trưởng” người Đức chẳng thể bỏ qua là sự mất tập trung khâu phòng ngự và những pha vào bóng thô bạo trên mức cần thiết. 

Khi biết cách duy thế cân bằng giữa 2 nhiệm vụ tấn công - phòng ngự, cơ hội hiện thực hóa giấc mơ “vàng” kéo dài 52 năm qua sẽ trở nên thuận lợi cho U23 Việt Nam. Trận đấu gặp U23 Malaysia, đội bóng đang là ĐKVĐ SEA Games trên sân Mỹ Đình tối mai là cơ hội thuận lợi nhất để thầy trò HLV Falko Goetz tự hoàn thiện mình.


























* Các bài đã đăng*

• Thủ môn tuyển Nigeria đầu quân cho HA Gia Lai (15/10) 
• Đội nữ Việt Nam đặt mục tiêu Vô địch Đông Nam Á (14/10) 
• U19 Việt Nam thúc thủ trước Hàn Quốc (13/10) 
• HLV Falko Goetz đề nghị kỷ luật trung vệ Quốc Anh (13/10) 
• tin tuc bong da Nhiều ý kiến trái chiều xung quanh mô hình hoạt động của VPF (13/10) 
• tin nhanh bong da U23 Việt Nam sẵn sàng cho đợt tổng duyệt VFF Cup (12/10) 
• the thao HLV vừa hết án kỷ luật trở thành thuyền trưởng CS Đồng Tháp (12/10) 
• bao bong da HA Gia Lai đặt niềm tin vào thuyền trưởng người Hàn Quốc (11/10) 
• Bang xep hang bong da Công ty cổ phần bóng đá chuyên nghiệp ra mắt tháng 12 (11/10) 
• the thao 24h U19 Việt Nam thua đậm CHDCND Triều Tiên (10/10)

----------

